# no idea whats wrong



## WILD1R (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a 1996 nissan altima. Its ran fine for about 3 months and for 2 months now ive had random problems with it. I will be doing 60 or when i am starting to accelerate or stop it will happen at anytime, now the problem is if im cruising down the road my RPMs will go down to 1000 and set there i can push the gas pedal down and it does nothing, then when i pull over and put it in neautral and push down the gas the car spits and sputters but slowy the RPMs start to climb and when it hits about 3500RPMs it clears itself out and runs fine until it does it again which could be a mile or 1 week later. Ive replaced the knock sensor and the crankshaft positioning sensor


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuel filter may be partially plugged up; if it's never been replaced, might be good to replace it. Perform an ECU code readout which may show fault codes that were set.


----------



## WILD1R (Jan 26, 2013)

i forgot to mention that, it was the first thing ireplaced and the old one was a clean and clear as the new one


----------

